# Best food



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I was just wondering what you guys feed the older fry to grow them up to sell.. I've been feeding blood worms and ground up flakes, ( they dont seem to like the flake that much ).
They love the bloodworms but i was wondering if there is a cheaper alternative????


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xtreme_s10 said:


> I was just wondering what you guys feed the older fry to grow them up to sell.. I've been feeding blood worms and ground up flakes, ( they dont seem to like the flake that much ).
> They love the bloodworms but i was wondering if there is a cheaper alternative????


choped up smelt in tiny, tiny pieces should be alright. Or even feeder guppies. I get them for about a nickel each and they are about 1 to 2 cm big. How big are they?
I see u live in Canada which part?

*should be in feeding and nutrition*


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

try raising your own brine shrimp


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

tetra min works good for me really good


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

The fry are about 1/2 to an inch long... Too big for brine shrimp.. 
Ill try and get them to eat more flake.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

they are to big for brine shrimp? i had my rbp eatin brine shrimp up to about 1.5


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

The best/ most ecconomical thing I have found is JumboMin food sticks . You can grind them up to any size you want. A can is about 12 bucks, and lasts a long time.


----------

